# Spray Bottle



## JandZ (May 3, 2006)

I am using an old windex Spray bottle to mist my plants a few times a day. I was wondering wether chemicals from any possible windex left behind are going to harm my plants?

This is kind of pathetic being that a new spray bottle costs like a dollar but I was just wondering.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 3, 2006)

JandZ said:
			
		

> I am using an old windex Spray bottle to mist my plants a few times a day. I was wondering wether chemicals from any possible windex left behind are going to harm my plants?
> 
> This is kind of pathetic being that a new spray bottle costs like a dollar but I was just wondering.


*Whats up JandZ. The answer to your question is yes. If there are any kind of chemicals left behind in your bottle it will harm your plants. *


----------



## JandZ (May 3, 2006)

grrr

guess I will have to pay the dollar


----------

